# Range pistol bag?



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Looking for a good quality single pistol bag for trips to the range. I will need to carry hearing and eye protection, one pistol, maybe 4 magazines and guess this is legal in Virginia. The law states it can be in a glove box, console or in a container. I’d guess the thought is the weapon should not be visible?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> Looking for a good quality single pistol bag for trips to the range. I will need to carry hearing and eye protection, one pistol, maybe 4 magazines and guess this is legal in Virginia. The law states it can be in a glove box, console or in a container. I'd guess the thought is the weapon should not be visible?


I believe open carry is legal in Virginia without a permit. But concealed carry is not.

In a vehicle, a firearm is exempt from the requirement for a concealed carry permit if the firearm is "properly secured in a container or compartment within the vehicle" (ie glove box, center console, trunk, etc). The container/compartment does not have to be locked, the firearm may be within the reach of the driver or a passenger, and the firearm may be loaded.

Open carry is generally allowed without a permit for people 18 years of age and older. The following cities and counties have exceptions that disallow the open carry of "assault weapons" (any firearm that is equipped with a magazine that will hold more than 20 rounds of ammunition or is designed by the manufacturer to accommodate a silencer or equipped with a folding stock) or shotguns equipped with a magazine that holds more than 7 rounds: the Cities of Alexandria, Chesapeake, Fairfax, Falls Church, Newport News, Norfolk, Richmond, and Virginia Beach and in the Counties of Arlington, Fairfax, Henrico, Loudoun, and Prince William. These restrictions do not apply to valid concealed carry permit holders. Stated differently, you may open carry an assault weapon/shotgun with more than 7 rounds with a permit in the aforementioned locations, but do not need a permit to do so in any other locality in Virginia.

In a vehicle, a firearm may be considered "openly carried" if the firearm is openly visible, though this is not as well established as the "secured in a container/compartment" rule mentioned above.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_Virginia


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Yes, open carry is permitted however in a car it needs to be either in the trunk, glove box r console and if not there, it must be in a container, ( lock not necessary) 
So I’m guessing a duffle ( pistol bag ) is acceptable?

Obviously, I would not have the pistol loaded!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that a standard, everyday gym bag might be a good choice: It doesn't look as if it's carrying a gun and its accessories.
If your pistol is inside its own protective box, your tote-bag doesn't really need to be compartmented.

I suggest something colorful and "innocent looking," in a bright color.
I used Google Shopping to find this: https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/m...nW1oiCmZSOO6GS5qXXec6l4uuzK-5irBoCa38QAvD_BwE


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I agree with Steve, but make sure you use it for range carry only.
If you take that bag for a quick overnighter, TSA may have questions for you if they swab it and find gunpowder residue.
Don;t ask!!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I suggest that a standard, everyday gym bag might be a good choice: It doesn't look as if it's carrying a gun and its accessories.
> If your pistol is inside its own protective box, your tote-bag doesn't really need to be compartmented.
> 
> I suggest something colorful and "innocent looking," in a bright color.
> I used Google Shopping to find this: https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/m...nW1oiCmZSOO6GS5qXXec6l4uuzK-5irBoCa38QAvD_BwE


That's really makes sense, someone sees a bag with Glock or S&W on it you're begging to have it stolen but not so much for a gym bag with some sweaty clothing in it.

Great suggestion, I'm always overthinking things!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

wirenut said:


> I agree with Steve, but make sure you use it for range carry only.
> If you take that bag for a quick overnighter, TSA may have questions for you if they swab it and find gunpowder residue.
> Don;t ask!!


Yes, dedicated bag only since I'd be the one to end up my gym clothes at the range or the opposite, which could be a problem!


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I have bags made to carry pistols with accessories, I also use tool bags. The tool bags are sturdier, but lack pockets for the pistol. You can find tool bags for as little as 10.00, gun bags will be more. It doesn't matter if you use a pistol rug.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Pistol Pete said:


> I have bags made to carry pistols with accessories, I also use tool bags. The tool bags are sturdier, but lack pockets for the pistol. You can find tool bags for as little as 10.00, gun bags will be more. It doesn't matter if you use a pistol rug.


Thanks!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

power tool bags from the big box stores come in various sizes and are sturdy


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

boatdoc173 said:


> power tool bags from the big box stores come in various sizes and are sturdy


Good point and I'd probably get a specific magazine multi pouch for my 22 ammo. Just want something small that will not take up much space in the shooting booth at the range. No backpack straps to trip on.


----------

